# I finally have my car!!!



## BradATL (Apr 30, 2003)

After putting in my order in early September, I finally picked up my car via Performance Center Delivery in Spartanburg, SC earlier this week! It was an awesome experience. Attached are a few pics of me and my wife taking delivery of the car. I strongly recommend Performance Center Delivery to anyone thinking of buying a BMW.


----------



## BradATL (Apr 30, 2003)

A few more pictures...


----------



## RChoudry (Jan 13, 2002)

absolutely beautiful.

what options?


----------



## flashinthepan (Jul 25, 2003)

Thats cool !!!

All the best - enjoy !!

:thumbup:


----------



## Lori (Sep 21, 2002)

It sounds like you enjoyed the experience. Congratulations! :thumbup:



flashinthepan said:


> Thats cool !!!
> 
> All the best - enjoy !!
> 
> :thumbup:


----------



## mmchargue (Oct 30, 2003)

*congrats...looks great*

I'm jealous, but not for long....My '04 M3 just left the VPC and I should be picking it up within days...Love your color...I almost went silver gray, then I opted for the Alpine White...just to be a bit different...once again...congrats on a great new ride...I'll post pics too within a week...


----------



## jyeh74 (Oct 30, 2003)

how come the Silver grey color looks bluish indoors but looks grey outdoors. The e60 had the same angle in coloring.


----------



## marksmith (Aug 9, 2003)

*great car...*

Congrats: great looking car. Mine is the same color, it looks terrific, wears well on the eyes and is so easy to keep clean.
The color is a blue-gray (meaning it has a high ratio of blue pigment in the mix) that truly looks different in various light conditions. In man-made light it appears more as true "netural" gray (which very few grays are) but in direct sunlight one can see the blue undertone clearly. I have grown to enjoy the hue!
-Question: No shark fin on the roof?


----------



## SteveT (Dec 22, 2001)

Performance Center Delivery is so much fun with an M3 or any BMW for that matter. They do a great job and treat you wonderful.

Enjoy your new M3...I'm sure you will!




:thumbup:


----------



## BradATL (Apr 30, 2003)

marksmith said:


> -Question: No shark fin on the roof?


No sharkfin because I didn't get the premium package! I got the leather seats "a la carte" with no sunroof and NO BMW ASSIST (so I have the traditional oval mirror)!

I know most people want a sunroof but it saves 40 lbs. of weight on an already heavy car and also saves about 1.5" of headroom as well.


----------



## K1 (Mar 8, 2002)

OMG -wish it was me! You will never forget that day! Enjoy.


----------

